# CodeBlocks cannot find a compiler



## mikeTV (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm new here, so I apologize if this isn't the right place to post this. I have been doing some simple C++ programming. I installed gcc49 and all has worked out well with a text editor, but I really wanted an IDE for debugging, so I grabbed CodeBlocks. The program starts up fine, but it tells me:

```
Cannot find a compiler executable in your configured search path for GNU GCC compiler
```
 so I can't compile anything! Under settings the default search path is /usr. You can set it to whatever you like, I tried /usr/bin but nothing works.

Is there a simple solution for this? I really liked using CodeBlocks on Windows. If there is a more *F*reeBSD + Xfce friendly IDE that would be nice too.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2014)

hier(7) explains the directory layout.  GCC is not part of the base system, so it will be installed in /usr/local/bin.


----------



## mikeTV (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks, Used /usr/local, I also had to specify it to use gcc49 instead of gcc in the script. Works great now!


----------

